# Visual Basic > Xamarin >  I need help

## mfabrice

i need to do . a grid form in XAMARIN

in vb.net
i have problem with setting the rowdefinition and columdefinition.

can some body show me a example of who can i do it?

i do.
function dashboard as Grid
dim layouts = new New Grid

AND now i have problem to define rowdefinicon

dim texts = label
texts = "my text"

layouts.Children.Add(texts,1,0)

return layouts
end function

WHAT I NEED TO DO IS.
set row 1 and column 1
SIZE and other parameter

PLEASE HELP ..
show me example i i do the rest

----------


## HarshShah

Hii

Try this...

XAML :



```
<Grid>
  <Grid.RowDefinitions>
    <RowDefinition Height="2*" />
    <RowDefinition Height="*" />
    <RowDefinition Height="200" />
  </Grid.RowDefinitions>
  <Grid.ColumnDefinitions>
    <ColumnDefinition Width="Auto" />
    <ColumnDefinition Width="*" />
  </Grid.ColumnDefinitions>
</Grid>
```

C# :



```
Grid grid = new Grid();
grid.RowDefinitions.Add (new RowDefinition { Height = new GridLength(2, GridUnitType.Star) });
grid.RowDefinitions.Add (new RowDefinition { Height = new GridLength (1, GridUnitType.Star) });
grid.RowDefinitions.Add (new RowDefinition { Height = new GridLength(200)});
grid.ColumnDefinitions.Add (new ColumnDefinition{ Width = new GridLength (200) });
grid.ColumnDefinitions.Add(new ColumnDefinition { Width = new GridLength(1, GridUnitType.Auto) });
```

Hope this can be helpful to you.

----------

